# Bandsaw Issues



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Been a 2cool member for years, but never took part in this forum. I'm most definitely not a woodworker, I just like to tinker. I'm trying to cut a bandsaw box and am having some real trouble doing so. I'm using the Craftsman saw pictured with a new 1/4" 6tpi blade. The wood I'm cutting is 2 pieces of red oak between two pieces of black walnut. When trying to cut it really struggles and what it did cut is extremely rough. I've adjusted top and bottom guides as well as played with the blade tension to no avail. Any ideas what's going on? Is the wood just too hard? Thanks.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

original blades are usually bad and will not stay sharp

difference in blades is like night and day

that one will also not allow you to go more than 1/2" rad

I don't want to say get a Timberwolf (LOL) but I would suggest paying more for a better blade...since they will last 10X as long as a cheaper one


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

bill said:


> original blades are usually bad and will not stay sharp
> 
> difference in blades is like night and day
> 
> ...


I was thinking I probably need a better blade. Could it also be that that's too thick to cut, especially with such hard wood? Anywhere in Houston area to buy good blades? I'm trying to get this done by this weekend and it's not looking good.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't know about where you are, but in my area my welding supply makes blades ... I just measure mine and they make them up. 
Various width, pitch, wood or metal. 
About $7 for a 71"

There's a world of difference in a sharp blade and a not so sharp blade.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

fy0834 said:


> I don't know about where you are, but in my area my welding supply makes blades ... I just measure mine and they make them up.
> Various width, pitch, wood or metal.
> About $7 for a 71"
> 
> There's a world of difference in a sharp blade and a not so sharp blade.


Thanks...good to know.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bushwhacker (Sep 30, 2015)

Circle Saw on Ella can make a blade for you. They're closed on Saturday though. In a pinch I would get a stock blade from Sears(if they are still open).


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

as thick as the material looks that you are cutting i would use a 1/2" wide blade.
On my delta it makes cutting thick material easier


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

trout250 said:


> as thick as the material looks that you are cutting i would use a 1/2" wide blade.
> On my delta it makes cutting thick material easier


imo, that would make cutting a bandsaw box much more problematic


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Even on thick stock, you need a 1/4" or less blade to make lots of turns. A good blade will cut hardwoods just fine even with 1/8" blades.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Brandon, I think you are asking a lot out of that 10" Sears to cut that glued up oak. That's some fairly hard material and that saw is going to really going to struggle. Can you try some softer wood and maybe not so thick?? There some good youtube videos for ideas. gb


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Just from looking at the first pic...you need to tweek your blade guides and tension. The upper looks straight, but the bottom is cross-eyed as heck. :smile:


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Just asking too much from that little guy. You need more power.


----------

